# 2013 USACi shows in Central Arkansas



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

8 USACi Shows in Central Arkansas.

April 6 TC AUDIO (Benton)
April 20 Glissons Motorsports (Hot Springs)
May 4 Music Mart (Little Rock)
May 18 Arkansas Car Stereo (Little Rock)
June 1 Glissons Motorsports (Hot Springs)
June 22 Music Mart (Little Rock)
June 29 Arkansas Car Stereo (Little Rock)
July 20 TC Audio(Benton)

SQ 10 classes $25 per class
SPL 18 classes $25 per class Rerun $10

Grand Prize for Highest points of all combined events!

Demo and World Champion Vehicles on Demo

Info located at TC Audio

Contact Todd 501-249-0733 or John @ 501-276-0536
[email protected] [email protected]

United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) for rulles and classes


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I wished this was closer to me!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You should try to make at least 1 show and the July 20 show would be a good show. 



SouthSyde said:


> I wished this was closer to me!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

8675309 said:


> You should try to make at least 1 show and the July 20 show would be a good show.


I will most likely hit John Sketoe's show...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just a bump.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I may try to make one just to see where I stand. Guess I better read the rules and see what class I would be in. Fronts in stock locations, p80 in the dash, big ass 15 between the seats.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

You could likely be in Intro if you have never competed in USACi before but if not Mod


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Never competed before. I'm cool with mod. Gives me more reason to be on top of my game. I doubt I'll compete at the ones really close to home for obvious reasons (I'm paranoid).


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

You should compete. Get the feedback and keep improving on the stereo. Will you be there this Saturday?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Got plans. And dad wants to go fishing.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> You could likely be in Intro if you have never competed in USACi before but if not Mod


P80 puts him in Mod


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah I didnt realize how many bands of EQ the P80 has.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

The show was good!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> The show was good!!


I would hope you'd say that!!!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

cruzinbill said:


> P80 puts him in Mod


What about the center console box? Still mod? If anything I just wanna know where I stand regardless of where I am in the placing. A few years ago a guy at TC Audio (shoulder length hair) listened to my system while I was shooting the breeze with Abram while he was working on the Maxima. He said my center was so good I obviously had a center channel speaker in the dash. I've never run a center channel:laugh:It has improved quite a bit since then. Biggest improvement came just in the past week.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

bump for a show today in hot springs arkansas


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Next show 5 days out! Hoping for a continued grow in turnout and fun times.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't forget.. Show tomorrow..

Link will give you address.

Glissons Motorsports | Contact Information


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

The shows have been a great success thus far. Even thunderstorms and tornado warnings haven't kept the competitors away. The next event in the series will be back at Music Mart in Little Rock. Come on out and let's have some fun!

P.S. Hillbilly, I believe the console woofer will put you in Super Mod. However you can run Street Q if you enter a regular SPL class.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I should be posting results huh? Well here goes. The first show at TC audio was a bit cramped but still great turnout!


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Results from the 2nd show at Glisson's Motorsports in Hot Springs.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Results from the 3rd show at Music Mart in Little Rock.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Results from the 4th show at Arkansas Car Stereo in Little Rock.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Results from the 5th show back at Glisson's Motorsports in Hot Springs.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Three more shows to go folks. Plus the MSA IASCA/USACi SQ show in Conway.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

All of these great shows going on in the region this year! The IASCA show in College Station looks to be EPIC. The IASCA/USACi SQ show in Conway, AR will be a must attend as well. Our Finale for USACi SQ and SPL should have a nice turnout too! Looks to be a great year for car audio competition in this area!


----------

